# Bandsaw bodgery



## wheeltapper (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi
I have a small bandsaw from Warco.
After some fitting and faffing around I managed to get it working properly but the one thing that annoyed me was, it was not designed to shut off automatically.

1 hours bodging later and I had this,







The picture says it all really, all it needed was an M3 hole in the base to tether the bottom end of the cable and two holes drilled in the side of the switch box.
when the saw arm gets to the bottom the small bar is pulled down onto the off switch.


Roy


----------



## Bobbledog (Sep 5, 2012)

A simple job which should operate reliably, well done Roy. I have a similar bandsaw branded and sold in the UK by Chester Machine Tools. The auto cutoff is the main difference. The switch box is mounted beside the point where the blade passes the cut. A plunger attached to the blade housing presses on the off button.


----------



## wheeltapper (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi
Yes, my neighbour has one from axminster tools with the same setup.

Its only taken me 2 yrs to get round to fixing this.

Roy


----------

